# Soft Contact Lenses



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

Assuming Mexico sells the same name-brand lenses as the U.S.(Ex, Air Optics), is the cost the same, more or less than the same lenses?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

thailen said:


> Assuming Mexico sells the same name-brand lenses as the U.S.(Ex, Air Optics), is the cost the same, more or less than the same lenses?


You can answer that question for yourself. Search on Costco.com.mx. When lens are on sale I don't think you can find them cheaper in Mexico.

I recently ordered B&L Artelac ? eye drops and the best price I found was on ebay from a UK seller.

My wife has worn contacts for as long as I have known her. Not too long ago she had cataract surgery. No more need for contacts. They surgery will pay for itself in no time...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I find contact lenses in Mexico to be quite expensive, even at Costco. I ordered several boxes of them years ago when I was in Canada. It would have been 4 times the price in Mexico.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

surabi said:


> I find contact lenses in Mexico to be quite expensive, even at Costco. I ordered several boxes of them years ago when I was in Canada. It would have been 4 times the price in Mexico.


I suppose it may depend on the brand. In the US we used something like 'lens express'. When we got to Mexico her lens were expensive (when not on sale). We had the same firm in the US send them to her here in Mexico. The freight was minimal and once she even received them in a couple days.

Costco gave my wife a weeks worth of sample lens for several different (alternative) options. In the end she found something affordable (even better when on sale) which she was happy with.


----------

